# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Yıl 1912, ingilizler Hindistan'ı

## anau

Yıl 1912, İngilizler Hindistan'ı işgal eder, 

Yıl 1912, İngilizler Hindistan'ı işgal eder, Hindistan Kralı Osmanlı'dan yardım ister. Yıllardır savaş içinde olan Osmanlı bu yardımı karşılıksız bırakmamakla birlikte 350 kişilik bir askeri birliği gemiyle Hindistan'a gönderir. 350 kişilik birlikten 20 kadarı hastalıktan yolda şehit olur, kalan 330 Osmanlı askeri Hindistan'a çıkarlar ve İngilizlerle savaşmaya başlarlar.

Mühimmat açısından kısıtlı olan Osmanlı askerleri birkaç günlük mücadeleden sonra teknolojik donanıma sahip İngiliz askerleri karşısında yenik düşerler ve 40 kadarı esir alınır, diğerleri de savaşta şehit olurlar. Savaş bittikten sonra bu 40 Osmanlı esir askerini, İngilizler gemilerde çalıştırmaya başlarlar. Bir İngiliz gemisi Avustralya'ya geldiğinde, esir iki Osmanlı askeri gemiden bir yolunu bulup kaçarlar.

Bir sure sonra, adı Karadeniz diyarından Mentesoğlu Abdullah olan, baba mesleği dondurmacılığa, Karahisar diyarından Tarakçıoğlu Mehmet de baba mesleği kasaplığa başlar.

1918'de Avustralya üanakkale'ye asker çıkarır ve bizim iki Osmanlı askeri olayı duyarlar ve hemen buluşur, durum değerlendirmesi yaparlar.

Biz Osmanlı askeriyiz ve Avustralya'da yaşıyoruz. Avustralya devleti Osmanlıya savaş açmış ve bizim ülkemizi işgale gitmiş, bundan dolayı biz de Avustralya devletine savaş açalım derler.

Alırlar kağıdı, kalemi ve yazarlar:

Sayın Avustralya Başkanı, Ekselans Hazretleri,

Biz iki Osmanlı askeri, ülkenizde bulunuyoruz. Duyduk ki, devletimiz Osmanlıya Avustralya devleti olarak savaş açmış ve üanakkale'ye asker göndermişsiniz. Bundan dolayı iki Osmanlı askeri olarak biz de Avustralya devletine savaş açmış bulunmaktayız.

Bu bir "Osmanlı Savaş Fermanı "dır. Ekselanslarının bilgilerine duyurulur.

Karahisar diyarından Tarakçıoğlu Mehmet,

Karadeniz diyarından Mentesoğlu Abdullah

İki Osmanlı askeri, Sidney' in 250 km uzağında Karlıdağlar denilen bölgede önce virajlarda tren raylarını sökerek 3 tren devirirler. üçüncü trende askeri mühimmat bularak silahlanırlar. Aynı bölgede 8 karakol basar ve karakollardaki askerlerin tamamını vururlar.

Ne olduğunu bir turlu çözemeyen Avustralya devletının sonunda iki Osmanlı askerinin yazmış olduğu mektup akıllarına gelir ve bölgeye 250 kadar asker gönderirler ve iki Osmanlı askeri araştırılmaya başlanır. Birkaç günlük araştırmadan sonra sıcak çatışma olur

Ve ikı Osmanlı askeri bu karlı dağlarda şehit edilir.

İki askerin şu an mezarı Sidney'e 250 km uzakta Karlıdaglar'da ve mezarlarında fotoğraf çekmek yasak. Avustralyalılar iki Osmanlı askeriyle savaştık demek zorlarına gittiği için bu askerlerimize Hindistan asıllı diyorlar. Oysa Hindistan'da ne Karahisar diyarı, ne de Karadeniz diyarı diye bir bölge yok.

Bu bilgi Hindistan büyükelçiliğinin açıklamasından çıkarılmıştır ...

Ne Mutlu Türk'üm Diyene

----------

